# La storia dell'acquisto del Milan da parte di Berlusconi nel 1986.



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Gennaio 2016)

Ormai è da un anno circa che va avanti la trattativa per la cessione del Milan, e sappiamo tutti che Berlusconi vuole una cifra elevatissima, ossia 1 miliardo di euro. Prezzo da molti ritenuto fuori mercato. 
A tal proposito, molti forse non conoscono come andarono le cose nel 1986... Berlusconi volle comprarci pagando il reale valore di mercato, di più o addirittura di meno? E questo suo atteggiamento è coerente con quello che sta avendo nella trattativa con Mr Bee, quella in cui ricopre le vesti di venditore e non acquirente?

A voi i giudizi. 

Nei prossimi post potrete leggere due documenti che narrano le vicende dell'epoca, con dichiarazioni ufficiali di molti personaggi coinvolti nell'affare. Mettetevi comodi. 

E buona lettura!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Come papparsi il Milan a prezzo di saldo*

(articolo integrale tratto dal libro "Le Corna del Diavolo" di Carlo Petrini)

Il 30 ottobre del 1985 il "Corriere dello Sport-Stadio" scrive che la Fininvest di Silvio Berlusconi ha comprato il Milan calcio, e precisa anche il prezzo:24 miliardi di lire, pagamento in quattro rate. Lo stesso giorno,con un comunicato ufficiale, la Fininvest dice che non è vero e afferma la propria “totale estraneità alle trattative per l'acquisto della squadra milanese”.
Naturalmente la smentita è una balla. Berlusconi sta effettivamente tentando di mettere le mani sul Milan calcio, ma nello stile del personaggio fresco di P2, l'operazione deve restare segreta, dato l'obiettivo è di prendere la società rossonera pagandola a prezzo di saldo. *Bisogna prima di tutto togliere di mezzo il presidente milanista Giuseppe Farina detto Giussy, e poi mettere fuori gioco tutti i possibili concorrenti interessati a comprare la società. Perchè la Fininvest non ha nessuna intenzione di partecipare a un'asta,vuole prendersi il Milan per due lire punto e basta*. 
Il presidente Farina non è uno stinco di santo, anzi è un gran filibustiere,ma in confronto a Berlusconi è un dilettante. 
Infatti il capo della Fininvest maneggia da anni miliardi su miliardi che non si sa dove arrivano:una parte sono capitali anonimi parcheggiati in Svizzera, un'altra parte di miliardi gli piove dal cielo in contanti. E poi è un tipo molto chiacchierato, al punto che il 30 maggio 1983 la Guardia di finanza ha mandato alla Procura di Milano un appunto con scritto: _“E' stato segnalato che il noto Berlusconi Silvio,interessato all'emittente televisiva privata "Canale 5", finanzierebbe un intenso traffico di sostanze stupefacenti dalla Sicilia con diramazioni sia in Francia che nelle altre regioni italiane (in particolare Lombardia e Lazio)”_.
Anche se non c'è piu la ragnatela della P2, nella operazione-Milan il signor Berlusconi può contare su degli appoggi politici pesantissimi: il presidente del Consiglio in carica Bettino Craxi, mezza Democrazia cristiana, il craxiano Carlo Tagnoli sindaco di Milano, il presidente del Coni Franco Carraro, e il presidente della Federcalcio Sordillo. 
Più tv e giornali della Fininvest, più la tifoseria milanista. Il povero Farina,invece,anche se ha qualche miliardo è uno sfigato qualsiasi senza nessun santo in paradiso,così il suo piccolo impero-con la gemma del Milan,ha le settimane contate.

*Lo scippo dello squalo*

Per una simpatica coincidenza, la Federcalcio alla fine di ottobre 1985 manda gli ispettori a controllare la contabilità del Milan calcio. Allora Farina si agita, ma il presidente federale Sordillo cerca di tenerlo tranquillo: “_Nella contabilità del Milan non sono state riscontrate irregolarità sostanziali, ma solo formali”._
*La società rossonera non se la passa molto bene: le casse sono vuote, e i debiti con le banche arrivano a una decina di miliardi. Però il valore complessivo dei giocatori milanisti è quattro volte tanto: in squadra ci sono giovani campioni come Baresi,Costacurta,Maldini,Evani,Tassotti,Stroppa,Hateley; e campioni stagionati come Di Bartolomei, Paolo Rossi e Virdis. Poi ci sono gli immobili del centro sportivo di Milanello,più il patrimonio personale di Farina,che è consistente.*
Quindici giorni dopo, cioè a metà dicembre, ecco il colpo di scena:con una decisione che i giornali definiscono “strana,improvvisa,inattesa”, Farina si dimette da presidente, lascia il Milan. E dichiara ai giornali: _“Ho preso questa decisione perchè è successo un fatto grave che non posso raccontare. Me ne vado per il bene del Milan... Non chiedetemi di essere più chiaro:non posso”_. Il potere gli ha ordinato di togliersi di mezzo, e lui è costretto a ubbidire.
L'agenzia Ansa, il 17 dicembre,riporta_ “una voce secondo la quale il pacchetto azionario della società Milan sarebbe già stato ceduto a un gruppo del quale farebbe parte l'imprenditore milanese Silvio Berlusconi”_. L'agenzia riporta la smentita della Fininvest, che nega tutto,perfino l'interesse. 
L'indomani, il 18 dicembre, l'Ansa riporta il seguente comunicato:_ ”Il gruppo Fininvest,di cui è presidente Silvio Berlusconi,dichiara la sua disponibilità a esaminare la possibilità di un intervento a livello di capitale nella società Milan.Questa possibilità si manifesta oggi, a seguito delle intenzioni di disimpegno pubblicamente manifestate dall'attuale presidente,Giuseppe Farina”._
*A questo punto comincia una commedia che va avanti per settimane. Il petroliere Dino Armani,da tempo interessato a comprare la società rossonera,sembra rassegnato a farsi da parte: ”Ho chiesto più volte a Farina di dirmi quanto voleva,ma una vera trattativa non c'è mai stata, lui è sempre stato vago...”. 
Comincia a essere chiaro che la società Milan calcio è destinata alla Fininvest*. 
Allo stadio di San Siro già si vedono tifosi rossoneri con striscioni e cartelli (non si sa quanto spontanei) che inneggiano a Berlusconi. *Intanto il padrone di Canale 5 mette le mani avanti: ”Sono pronto a comprare il Milan,ma sulla base del valore effettivo che accerteranno i miei esperti.L'accordo potrà essere raggiunto solo se le richieste di Farina non saranno esagerate”.*
*Le tre televisioni e i giornali della Fininvest accompagnano l'assedio berlusconiano al Milan come strumenti di pressione: arrivano a tirare in ballo il tifo rossonero di papà Berlusconi, di Silvio bambino, del fratello Paolo,della nonna e della zia, dell'amico Fedele Canfolaneri, del caro socio Adriano Galliani... E' tutta una ridicola sceneggiata sentimentale,una telenovela brianzola per far passare la cosidetta "trattativa" con Farina come “un atto d'amore” verso il Milan. In realtà è un business politico e anche televisivo*:
_“Da molto tempo Canale 5 si interessa al calcio.Sono state proprio le sue offerte a far decuplicare in pochi anni il prezzo che la Rai paga per l'esclusiva sul campionato. L'impossibilità delle dirette e la voglia della Lega di favorire comunque l'ente pubblico hanno fino ad oggi sempre interrotto bruscamente il discorso. Il contratto attuale che lega il calcio alla Rai scade però alla fine del prossimo campionato. Per quella data quasi certamente l'interconnessione sarà cosa fatta. Non solo, ma anche Canale 5 avrà imparato a gestire un impegno tecnico grandissimo come la ripresa in contemporanea di tutto il campionato. L'accordo Rai-Lega per essere siglato ha per regolamento bisogno del placet di tutte le società. Deve cioè esserci unaminità, il "no" anche di una sola società terrebbe in sospeso la trattativa complicandola moltissimo. E Berlusconi a quel punto potrebbe essere il presidente del Milan. Non solo,potrebbe cioè rilanciare senza più il problema della diretta la sua proposta d'esclusiva,ma potrebbe addirittura bloccare materialmente l'accordo della Rai.
C'è poi da ricordare ancora una cosa.Le partite di Coppa europea sono fuori dal contratto tra la tv di Stato e il calcio.Per quelle il mercato è praticamente libero già adesso.Forte della diretta e del suo rapporto preferenziale,la Rai è riuscita fino adesso a mantenere anche quel tipo di monopolio.Ma se Berlusconi diventasse padrone del Milan potrebbe concedere alle sue reti le partite di Coppa fin dalla prossima stagione.*Stando così le cose,le preoccupazioni Rai diventano chiarissime.Nelle mani di Berlusconi il Milan si trasformerebbe automaticamente in un'incredibile testa di ponte tra l'emittenza privata e il calcio*”_. (Mario Sconcerti,"la Repubblica",20 dicembre 1985).

*La Fininvest offre la miseria di 15 miliardi per un Milan addirittura ripulito dai debiti, ma Farina vuole almeno il doppio con i debiti a carico di chi compra*. Si fa viva una finanziaria di Montecarlo,la Wac,che offre 25 miliardi e si accollerebbe le passività;altre cordate sembrano interessate all'affare. Farina è messo con le spalle al muro:è sottoposto a pressioni di vario genere comprese le minacce di fallimento e di guai giudiziari. Intanto la società rossonera viene messa in mora dalla Federcalcio per le irregolarità contabili.
*Domenica 19 gennaio 1986 si gioca a San Siro la gara di campionato Milan-Fiorentina. La tifoseria rossonera scandisce il nome di Berlusconi,e le televisioni indugiano su due grandi striscioni che sembrano fatti apposta per la propaganda berlusconiana*: _”Farina infame.Pagherai caro,pagherai tutto”, e “Silvio,facci sognare...Fai tornare grande il Milan”_.Pochi minuti prima del fischio d'inizio della partita,un gruppo di giovani entra sul terreno di gioco e srotola uno striscione con scritto:_”Berlusconi o morte”_.(Cfr.agenzia Ansa,19 gennaio 1986).
E' come vedere una messinscena.
Il 22 gennaio il vicepresidente del Milan,Gianni Rivera,fa un clamoroso annuncio:la società rossonera ha chiesto al ministero del Tesoro l'autorizzazione per un aumento di capitale da 10 a 20 miliardi,che verrebbe sottoscritto dagli attuali soci.E' un disperato tentativo di Farina di ribellarsi alla svendita del Milan e all'ordine di passarlo alla Fininvest, *come spiega Rivera: ”Berlusconi pretendeva che i consiglieri si accollassero tutte le passività,e non dava il giusto valore alla parte attiva. I giocatori della squadra e gli impianti di Milanello devono pur essere considerati dei valori in attivo! Io fino a oggi sono stato zitto,ma adesso ho capito che non c'è la possibilità di trattare alle condizioni poste da Berlusconi”*.La replica del padrone di Canale 5 è un capolavoro di ipocrisia:

_“Le accuse indirizzate da qualcuno al gruppo Fininvest di voler "giocare al ribasso" si qualificano da sè e rivelano,se mai ve ne fosse bisogno, a quali livelli di serietà e responsabilità ancora oggi da taluno si intenda gestire la società e si faccia opera di sostanziale disinformazione del pubblico e dei tifosi.Gli unici scopi che muovono il gruppo Fininvest all'acquisto del Milan sono quelli di realizzare finalmente,dopo anni di vana attesa,una società ordinata,organizzata e vincente,e di recuperare a Milano una squadra in grado di primeggiare nel panorama calcistico nazionale e internazionale,secondo il rango che il Milan si è guadagnato in tutta la sua storia”_.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Gennaio 2016)

Il 24 gennaio circola la voce che Farina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo con il petroliere Dino Armani: in cambio della maggioranza delle azioni della società rossonera, il petroliere avrebbe offerto 25 miliardi più l'impegno a coprire tutti i debiti della società. Quello stesso 24 gennaio,in serata, il presidente della Federcalcio Sordillo comunica che “la presidenza della Figc ha ritenuto di investire il tribunale affinchè svolga accertamenti preventivi sulla titolarità delle azioni del Milan calcio”: in pratica,il presidente federale ha presentato due esposti-uno civile e uno penale-contro Farina.
A questo punto si dice interessato a rilevare la società rossonera anche il commercialista milanese Luigi Ceserani,come rappresentante di “un gruppo che vuole rimanere al momento segreto.Posso anticipare che ne fanno parte industriali milanesi e società quotate in Borsa.E' un gruppo fortissimo con grandi progetti,che vogliono fai diventare il Milan una cosa unica in Italia”.
*Fra voci,manovre,azioni di disturbo e pressioni, una cosa sola è sempre più chiara:il Milan deve finire alla Fininvest e alle condizioni stabilite dal signor Berlusconi (cioè per quattro soldi),qualunque altra possibilità viene boicottata.E il passaggio deve avvenire presto,perchè il Milan a questo punto rischia il fallimento.*
Il 1 febbraio Rivera annuncia le sue “dimissioni irrevocabili” da vicepresidente della società rossonera e attacca Berlusconi: _”Nella mia posizione di tifoso del Milan mi fa ribollire di rabbia il solo pensiero che qualcuno possa volere il fallimento della società rossonera.Non possiamo permettere che questa squadra venga distrutta...Purtroppo,personalmente non possiedo i 5 o 6 miliardi necessari per tacitare tutti i creditori e continuare nell'attuale gestione,altrimenti l'avrei fatto. Ho partecipato alla trattativa, e sono rimasto sorpreso dall'atteggiamento dei legali di Berlusconi,che stanno cercando in tutti i modi di far affondare il Milan e poi recuperarlo per poche lire”._
*Il 3 febbraio,intervistato da Enzo Biagi,il padrone di Canale 5 fa una delle sue solite sceneggiate televisive,arrivando al punto di dire che il business Milan è per lui una faccenda sentimentale: “Un affare di cuore da qualche miliardo,è vero, ma anche le belle donne costano molto...Però il cuore non può spingere nessuno a entrare in una palude,e oggi il Milan è in una situazione per cui c'è veramente bisogno di fare un pò di bucato.Stiamo aspettando che qualcun altro faccia questo bucato,noi non lo possiamo fare,poi speriamo di poter entrare”.*
*Paolo Berlusconi,fratello di Silvio,conferma che la Fininvest vuole un Milan "pulito",pulito dai debiti e dai pasticci contabili,perchè l'alternativa sarebbe “un nababbo scemo che investa 40 miliardi,ma chi ha 40 miliardi non è proprio scemo”. Adesso è chiaro, dicono che in molti,che la Fininvest punta al fallimento del Milan di Farina per poi prendersi la società a prezzo di saldo*.Intanto la magistratura,dopo l'esposto della Federcalcio,ha messo lo stesso Farina sotto inchiesta.I tifosi milanisti sembrano non avere dubbi,a San Siro tutti gli striscioni sono per Berlusconi:”Silvio,salvaci dalla vergogna”, “Vogliamo Berlusconi”, “Armani boia,Rivera *****”, “Silvio,il nostro scudetto sei tu”. Una messinscena che sembra fatta apposta.

La situazione è paralizzata, ma è una paralisi - scrive il giornale "la Repubblica" - ”che giova a Berlusconi,il quale da tempo gioca al ribasso.In linea teorica il prezzo del Milan diminuisce di giorno in giorno,visto che le situazioni difficili per la società crescono con il passare delle ore,e che di possibili acquirenti non ce ne sono”.
Non ce ne sono anche perchè il potere politico fa il cane da guardia al bottino:nessuno deve interessarsi dell'acquisto del Milan,la società rossonera ha già un destino deciso del presidente del Consiglio Craxi.
Intanto il capo della Fininvest ripete:_ ”Sono innamorato del Milan e voglio prenderlo a tutti i costi.Ma devono essere costi ragionevoli,infatti noi abbiamo fatto un'offerta più che onesta”_.Farina se n'è andato in Sudafrica, e c'è chi dice che non tornerà più in Italia. La società rossonera chiede al tribunale l'amministrazione controllata,anticamera del fallimento. Un giornale conferma che _“Berlusconi potrebbe avere interesse a che il Milan fallisca,perchè così sarebbe più facile acquistarlo e rispiarmerebbe qualche miliardo”._
L'inchiesta della magistratura sta accertando che Farina pagava parecchi giocatori milanisti "in nero",e ritiene che i bilanci della società rossonera siano falsi.

Il vicepresidente dimissionario Rivera si sfoga: _"*La valutazione che Berlusconi da del Milan è assurda:Milanello vale da solo circa 4 miliardi,poi c'è il patrimonio giocatori.Per tutto questo,Berlusconi offre la somma ridicola di 15 miliardi,cioè 11 miliardi per il parco-giocatori. Stando ai parametri di mercato, due giocatori milanisti valgono da soli 11 miliardi!* Se Berlusconi vuole comprare il Milan,deve alzare il prezzo, è troppo comodo prendere questa società per due lire! Se ci fosse un compratore disposto a valutare correttamente il parco-giocatori,mi accollerei personalmente tutte le passività.* Il Milan è stato portato a Berlusconi su un vassoio d'argento,ma lui non può approfittarne.Siamo disposti ad andarcene tutti al suo arrivo,me compreso, ma non può pensare di comprare il Milan per niente*. Oltretutto,l'interessamento di Berlusconi per il Milan può avere arrecato danni alla società:certi compratori interessati si sono bloccati di fronte al suo nome,sicuri di non avere speranze di poter competere con lui”_.

La tifoseria rossonera-guarda che combinazione!-continua a invocare l'arrivo del padrone di Canale 5: gruppi di ultrà ("Commandos Tigre","Fossa dei leoni","Brigate rossonere",ecc) presidiano la sede milanista di via Turati al grido “Vogliamo Berlusconi!”.I giornali scrivono che “anche a livello di Federazione gioco calcio si tifa in maniera decisa per l'avvento del magnate delle tv private”.Paolo Berlusconi fa il poeta-playboy: _“Il Milan è tale e quale una donna meravigliosa e di gran classe,ma con un passato chiaccherato.Che poi sono le donne più interessanti...e quindi da non perdere”._
*Succede tutto il 20 di febbraio. La procura di Milano emette un ordine di cattura contro Farina,latitante in Sudafrica.
E poche ore prima che il tribunale civile deliberi l'amministrazione controllata,anticamera del fallimento,arriva la notizia ufficiale:il Milan calcio è della Fininvest.*
_“Io sarò il presidente della società”_,annunciava Berlusconi, _“con mio fratello Paolo e Gianni Nardi vicepresidenti”_.Esulta il capo della Lega calcio Antonio Matarrese: _“Silvio Berlusconi sarà un grande presidente che potrà fare molto per il mondo del calcio”. Alla domanda se abbia preso il Milan per guadagnarci,il neo-padrone rossonero risponde: ”E' una squadra,ma è anche un prodotto da vendere,da offrire sul mercato.Impiegheremo la nostra esperienza con le televisioni commerciali per migliorare e esaltare l'immagine del Milan”._


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Gennaio 2016)

*Articolo de La Repubblica (28 gennaio 1986)*

Il Milan imputato davanti al Tribunale civile? "No, non c' è più ragione che i magistrati intervengano" assicura l' avvocato Alberto Ledda. E' lui l' uomo che materialmente ha venduto il Milan a un gruppo di industriali lombardi, ai quali si è accodato Gianni Nardi (il vicepresidente rossonero, per forza, vanta crediti di 7 miliardi...). Accadde la notte del 22 gennaio scorso, poco dopo le ventitrè. Quando già il petroliere Dino Armani credeva di essere diventato il padrone della gloriosa squadra milanese, esponendosi con una fidejussione di 8 miliardi, quel tanto che bastava per evitare il fallimento. "Il gesto di Armani incide sul Milan - sottolinea Ledda - ma non sulla titolarità delle azioni". Come dire: si apprezza la generosità, da vero tifoso. Però i padroni del Milan sono gli azionisti della Ismil (leggi: Farina 30 per cento, Nardi 6 per cento, Finmilan 51 per cento). Questi ultimi mi hanno incaricato di cedere il pacchetto di maggioranza alle migliori condizioni. Un gruppo di imprenditori l' ha acquistato sborsando una cifra vicina ai 23 miliardi. Cosa che nessun altro ha voluto fare. "L' unica difficoltà operativa - aggiunge Ledda, che vuole spazzare il terreno dei dubbi dimostrando la legittimità della vendita - era la messa in discussione del pacchetto azionario. Qualcuno, cioè, sosteneva che la Ismil in realtà possedeva soltanto il 41 per cento, non il 51 delle azioni. Per via di quell' operazione effettuata l' anno scorso, l' operazione Vice-sport". Già, la causa dell' esposto giudiziario sostenuto dalla Federcalcio: un terreno in Veneto non edificabile intestato alla Vicesport, ceduto al Milan per 2 miliardi utilizzati per la ricapitalizzazione da 5 a 10 miliardi. Un gioco di scatole cinesi. Ma Ledda è una vecchia volpe della finanza, non a caso nascondendosi sotto lo pseudonimo di Luca Anstalt, per i tipi della Feltrinelli, aveva pubblicato uno spassoso pamphlet intitolato "Banche ed affari"... e l' accusa che la Ismil, possedendo un 10 per cento del proprio 51 per cento, potesse non essere più il controllore del Milan non lo deve aver preoccupato. "Infatti. Questo scoglio non esiste più. Proprio domenica la Ismil ha garantito il gruppo acquirente di essere comunque in grado di procurare una riserva pari al 20 per cento delle azioni del Milan". Insomma, Giussy Farina non è solo: con l' ex presidente del Diavolo ci sarebbero altri azionisti ben contenti di disfarsi dei loro portafogli al vantaggioso prezzo spuntato dall' avvocato mediatore. "Come è avvenuto tutto ciò? Semplice: ieri abbiamo dichiarato che l' Ismil era disponibile ad annullare le vendite di azioni Vicesport al Milan con retrocessione del Milan all' Ismil delle stesse azioni Vicesport e della Ismil al Milan del controvalore. In questo modo si è eliminata l' operazione di base dalla quale la Lega aveva tratto la convinzione che parte della sottoscrizioni delle azioni milaniste targate Ismil fosse scoperta". Animo, tifosi milanisti: qui non si parla di azioni pedatorie bensì di ingegneria finanziaria. "E' vero: noi abbiamo adottato il criterio classico dei trasferimenti azionari da un gruppo di controllo all' altro - spiega lo stesso Ledda -. Per vendere il Milan abbiamo valutato il patrimonio della società, ossia le sue passività e il suo attivo". Conti che, per esempio, Berlusconi contestava. Sostiene Ledda: il Milan è vero, ha debiti per una quindicina di miliardi. Però ha anche un parco giocatori, ha Milanello. Facendo le somme, la Ismil ha valutato il patrimonio netto della società rossonera in circa trenta miliardi di lire. Il 51 per cento del Milan, per noi, vale quindi oltre quindici miliardi. Ma le 510 mila azioni di questa maggioranza (a prescindere dal caso Vicesport) meritano un "premio". Quei 7-8 miliardi in più scuciti dai misteriosi compratori. E le eventuali sopravvenienze passive? Quelle che la Fininvest di Berlusconi non si voleva accollare? "Nessuno ci ha garantito un Milan pulito" ha detto Adriano Gagliani, il direttore generale della Finivest, che per conto di Berlusconi aveva condotto le trattative con Ledda. "Non è così: è classico che le sopravvenienze passive sono a carico del venditore". E le polemiche sul vero valore delle azioni milaniste. Per la Fininvest bisognava azzerare il valore del parco giocatori, per esempio. "E perchè mai? Allora perchè calcolare nei debiti del Milan i 6 miliardi derivati dai ratei passivi del costo giocatori?". No, signori miei, sembra gridare ai quattro venti Ledda, questa cessione è vincolante. Alleanze Armani-Berlusconi? Forse per mobilitare l' opinione pubblica... Di vero, in tutto questo pasticcio finanziario che ruota attorno alle ceneri del Milan A.C. c' è la confusione. Quando Ledda riceve dagli amministratori della Ismil (holding della società Milan) l' incarico di vendere le azioni di maggioranza rossonere, vengono battute tre piste. La prima è quella di Berlusconi, perchè subito dopo le dimissioni di Farina la Fininvest disse di essere disponibile all' acquisto. La seconda pista batteva bandiera monegasca: la Wac di Montecarlo, società di intermediazione attorno alla quale si coagulano interessi di grossi sponsor delle attività sportive, tramite l' avvocato Ardito e la Socredit banque si inserì nella trattativa dicendosi disposta anche al rialzo. "Nessuna asta era stata indetta - precisa Ledda - erano stati quelli della Wac a prospettare questa possibilità". Tuttavia il mercato fallisce. Berlusconi vuole spendere solo 15 miliardi per il pacchetto azionario e non vuole accollarsi i debiti. La Wac sparisce di scena spaventata dal clamore della vicenda e da tutte le incognite sollevate dalla federazione e dalla stampa stessa. I monegaschi informano Ledda che hanno deciso di sospendere (e non interrompere) la trattativa per colpa di una notizia: quella che gli amministratori della Ismil si erano fatti consegnare le azioni del Milan e avevano loro il potere di trattare direttamente. Che cosa era avvenuto? "I consiglieri del Milan avevano convocato la riunione del consiglio di amministrazione col commercialista Garidei, sindaco della Ismil, sabato 18 gennaio, presenti i legali della holding. Volevano sapere il prezzo del pacchetto. Saputolo, avevano raggiunto un' intesa con l' Ismil, subordinata a 48 ore di riflessione. Lunedì 20 chiesero una proroga fino al fatidico venerdì 23 gennaio, ma già a metà settimana parve chiaro che l' acquisto non sarebbe avvenuto. Nardi, fra gli altri, pareva incerto. Così si aprì la terza pista, quella della cordata alla quale il Milan, legittimamente, è stato ceduto". Così racconta Ledda. Che poi dietro la Ismil ci sia la Finmilan, a sua volta posseduta dalla Elafin srl nella misura di 364 mila azioni su 400 mila, bè, questa è un' altra storia. Anche perchè nella Finmilan (proprietaria della Ismil) figurano come azionisti l' attuale presidente ad interim Rosario Lo Verde (ventimila azioni) e due consiglieri, Carlo Bonfanti e Antonio Scalabrin. Quel Lo Verde che caldeggia l' alleanza Berlusconi-Armani.


----------



## mistergao (11 Gennaio 2016)

A quanto riportato aggiungo, per chi all'epoca non era ancora nato, che un paio di anni prima sembra che Berlusconi abbia cercato di comprare insieme a Pellegrini l'Inter da Fraizzoli. La trattativa non era andata a buon fine perchè Prisco aveva spiegato a Pellegrini che non si può entrare in società con Berlusconi (checchè se ne dica, Prisco aveva l'occhio lungo) e non si può gestire in due una squadra di calcio (considerazione sacrosanta), quindi Pellegrini si era comprato l'Inter da solo. Tenete presente che a metà anni '80 l'Inter valeva più del Milan e che Berlusconi in quegli anni accumulava capitali a ritmi vertiginosi: per cui ci sta che il buon Silvio non avesse i soldi per l'Inter nel 1984 ma li avesse per il Milan uno-due anni dopo.

Il re dell'est aveva anche citato il sostegno dato a Berlusconi dalla tifoseria organizzata, mettendone in dubbio la spontaneità: ora, io non ho le prove, ma gente che ha qualche anno più di me e che ha fequentato San Siro in lungo ed in largo mi diceva di camion che arrivavano con gli striscioni da far entrare a San Siro, striscioni ovviamente pro-Berlusconi.

Con ciò: nulla che debba indignarci più di troppo o stupirci, siamo uomini di mondo, però (caso ce ne fosse bisogno) è l'ennesima occasione per riflettere sulla cosiddetta "narrativa" dei fatti da parte di Berlusconi e Fininvest/Mediaset, scoprendo che basta grattare un po' la superficie per scoprire una realtà meno rose e fiori.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Gennaio 2016)

Pur nel mio odio sfrenato per il Berlusconi uomo e politico non posso non ammettere che il suo avvento sia stata la cosa più positiva che poteva capitarci e non solo a noi ma dico anche a tutto il calcio italiano.

Non c'è dubbio che Berlusconi sia un predatore, ma anche tutti ii presidenti degli anni precedenti lo erano, solo che erano tonnetti,
il nano è un grande squalo bianco 


Per il resto la storia di Berlusconi è davanti agli occhi di tutti, ma vogliamo parlare delle altre grandi famiglie di imprenditori del calcio a partire dagli Agnelli?
io dico che rispetto a loro tutto sommato il nano non è mai stato scorretto con gli avversari.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Ovviamente io non conoscevo questa storia. Grazie @Ilredell'est !
Tutto ciò aumenta l'assurdità della cifra che sCilvio ha richiesto per vendere solo la metà delle quote del club.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Gennaio 2016)

Non ho ancora conosciuto un ricco onesto.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Gennaio 2016)

All'epoca ho gioito anch'io per l'ingresso di Berlusconi nel Milan.
Ha cercato due anni prima di comprare l'Inter, ma non è riuscito: declinata la sua richiesta perchè tifoso del Milan (detto da un consigliere dell'Inter).. 
Sapevo fin dall'inizio che il Milan non sarebbe fallito, anche per il fatto che conoscevo G.Nardi per motivi di lavoro.
Alla fine chi ci ha rimesso è stato proprio lui, però ha voluto la carica di v.Presidente a vita. Ed è morto da V.Presidente.
Si è preso 10 Mdi, ma non in contanti: in pubblicità.
Ha fatto bene. I soldi li ha investiti nella squadra e ha avuto ragione. Gli affari sono affari.
SB ha comprato bene. Spero che venda altrettanto bene, ma nell'interesse del Milan, oltre che suo.
Sempre ringraziando per 20 anni di vittorie, ma adesso è ora di mollare...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2016)

Sfrutto lo spunto per citare il mio articolo sulla rivoluzione di Sacchi, dove ho anche parlato dell'acquisizione del Milan da parte del presidentissimo... http://www.milanworld.net/storia-la-rivoluzione-di-sacchi-parte-i-vt32752.html#post845586


----------



## Kaladin85 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Il Milan per lui non è mai stato un affare di cuore, ma un affare e basta, che gli ha reso infinitamente più di quanto ha speso, perchè gli ha permesso di diventare Presidente del Consiglio (ed evitare così molti guai giudiziari).
D'altro canto è comprensibile che un imprenditore, per di più dal passato poco limpido, abbia cercato (riuscendoci) di portarsi a casa la società al prezzo più basso possibile; penso che chiunque, al suo posto, l'avrebbe fatto: era un Milan allo sbando e per riportarlo in alto ha speso tantissimo, ci sta che non volesse accollarsi ulteriori spese.
In fin dei conti, al netto della poca eleganza e correttezza morale dell'operazione, non c'era nulla di illegale.
E, se vogliamo parlare di moralità, di certo non dimora nel calcio italiano: pensiamo alla juventus costruita con i soldi della FIAT (e quindi degli italiani, tramite i miliardi di aiuti di Stato), l'inter di Moratti che beneficiava dei soldi di aziende costruite sulla pelle dei dipendenti, la Fiorentina di Cecchi Gori, il Parma di Tanzi, la Lazio di Cragnotti.
Uno pulito e onesto al 100% nel calcio italiano credo non ci sia mai stato e mai ci sarà


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2016)

Ovviamente come tutti i grandissimi imprenditori aveva le mani sporchissime di fango .

Ci ha fatto diventare i più forti per 20 anni senza se e senza ma ... Compravamo tutto noi , ma oggi deve mollare sono 10 anni che non investe più


----------



## marionep (11 Gennaio 2016)

Il Milan estorto a Farina è una quisquilia per uno con tanto pelo sullo stomaco da fare quello che fece (in combutta con Previti) alla contessina Casati Stampa, una ragazzina appena rimasta orfana, per sottrarle Villa San Martino ad Arcore. Storia di morti misteriose e gente scomparsa, come tante altre riguardanti questo signore. E noi ci preoccupiamo se spende o non spende, se vende o non vende, se cambia allenatore. Ma per favore.


----------



## Serginho (11 Gennaio 2016)

Sappiamo tutti chi e cos'è Berlusconi, ma non credo qualcuno rimpianga la sua presidenza. Più che altro voglio capire perché non vende, non mi pare il Milan attuale gli stia portando alcun beneficio economico/politico


----------

